

Offer HN: Brainstorming your idea - MaurizioPz

I find myself being very good at understanding other people ideas and finding overlooked bugs in them, or at least posing interesting questions. Probably this is something many of you have, but I've always felt that 4 eyes are better than 2.<p>So if you want me to take a look at your idea just email me at mauriziopz [at] gmail [dot] com
Try to include in the email your elevator pich, a longer explanation of your idea and how you think you will implement it.<p>We will probably need to exchange a few emails back and forward but I hope to give you some useful insight.
======
iworkforthem
Hi. I just started <http://www.tradesalerts.com/> recently... love to listen
another side of my idea.

tradesalerts.com is a email alerts service for investors looking to trade
short-term on the cyclical patterns in stocks, my primary focus is in the
Asian stocks markets... daily i will monitor the stocks prices, once my
dashboard show a trade opportunity I will email my paid subscribers... in
additional there's also a private Technical Analysis blog and Private Chatroom
for my subscribers.

Any ideas/feedback how I can provide more value to investors.... ideally first
time investor with limited knowledge of the stock markets, etc. Love it if you
left your reply here - <https://consult.campfirenow.com/91654>

